# Nissan Sentra SE-R spotted ahead of L.A. show



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

The scooper of cars procured a shot of what looks to be the Nissan Sentra SE-R ahead of it's unveiling at this week's Los Angeles Auto Show. Bathed in "look-at-me" yellow and donning NISMO-grade 17-inch rollers, the SE-R looks the biz for its segment.

Power is expected to come from a 2.5-liter inline four, which should be producing something in the neighborhood of 190+ HP. No word yet on suspension, braking or transmission options, but we'd suspect that everything will get a through tweaking to justify its SE-R designation.

More info will be forthcoming on Wednesday. Stay tuned.

[Source: Car Scoop]


----------

